# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  Детские новогодние спектакли.

## Torpedon

Здесь писать много не буду, наверное.
Так как по ссылке всё изложено. К тому же будет страница дополнятся.

*ЦДТ... город Елизово.*

Там и ссылки на DVD образы десяти спектаклей.

ЗЫ: Если будете использовать, большая просьба упоминать имя автора.  :Smile3:

----------

марандра (28.08.2016), Светлана Богатырева (22.06.2016), Элиса (19.01.2016)

----------


## Torpedon

*2015*

----------

Светлана Богатырева (22.06.2016)

----------


## Натник

*Torpedon*, а можно вас попросить немного описывать, на что вы даете ссылку???  :Smile3:  Ну хотя бы, что за спектакль, автор...а то как так скачивать больше 3 гб видео при вялотекущем интернете, даже чтобы просто посмотреть ну ни как... :Yes4:

----------


## Torpedon

> *Torpedon*, а можно вас попросить немного описывать, на что вы даете ссылку???


В первом посте есть ссылка на *сайт*, где всё расписано. Я не вижу смысла копировать сюда всю страницу с этого сайта. Зачем захламлять тему и сам форум копирайтами?
Да и название темы, вряд ли даёт повод для сомнений в контенте.  :Smile3: 

Извините, если что не так. Но стараюсь всегда излагать информацию кратко. Наверное опыт админа так действует.

----------


## Torpedon

*2016_1*
*2016_2*

----------


## proshka

> *2016_1*
> *2016_2*


Ссылки нерабочие.

----------


## Torpedon

Пардон.
2016_1
2016_2

----------

Ivica (26.10.2016), kalerina (08.10.2016), Mandarinka-79 (22.02.2016), Миро4ка (05.09.2016)

----------


## наталья2506

этот сценарий взят "чем развлечь гостей" на фото и видео.
Новогодние приключения у елки.
Представление для детей младшего школьного возраста.

Ермакова Лилия, Резвова Надежда, 
Центр Юношеского творчества, г. Сибай, Башкортостан

Большая елка стоит в зале. Сцена оформлена как жилая комната.
Действующие лица: девочка Лена, Фрекен Бок, Карлсон, Пришельцы - космические пираты, Дед Мороз, Снегурочка, Голос елки.

Голос. Есть немало праздников прекрасных,
Каждый наступает в свой черед.
Но на свете самый добрый праздник,
Самый лучший праздник - Новый год!
Он приходит снежною дорогой,
Закружив снежинок хоровод.
Красотой таинственной и строгой
Наполняет сердце Новый год!
Лена (входя в зал, радостно). Красотища, красота! Снежок, наконец-то выпал, новогодний бал скоро будет! (Останавливается возле елки.) А знаешь, Елочка, мы остались одни. Мама с папой по горящей путевке укатили в Анталию. Там сейчас хорошо: море, солнце... Ну и что? Зато будет Новый год, чудесные праздники и каникулы. А для меня мамочка с папочкой выписали из Швеции какую-то Фрекен Бок, как будто я без няни не обойдусь! (Фыркает и вешает шарик на елку.)
Голос елки. Не вешай на эту веточку шарик, мне тяжело! И вообще, вон тот круче и ярче! И гирлянду перевесь!
Лена (испуганно). Это кто?
Голос елки. Кто-кто! Ну конечно же я - елка!
Лена. А ты что, живая и говорящая?
Голос елки. Еще какая живая! Что-то мне поболтать с тобой захотелось, видно сказка новогодняя начинается.
Лена. Голос у тебя какой-то… Тебе себя не жаль? Вон ты какая стройная, красивая, нарядная, а после праздника тебя просто выбросят.
Голос елки. Много ты понимаешь! Да если хочешь знать, ради такого мгновения стоит жить - вон сколько радости я всем принесла!
Лена (хлопает в ладоши). Какой хороший праздник у нас с тобой получится! Вон и ребят сколько собралось на нас посмотреть!
Голос елки. Тогда самое время взяться за руки и спеть мне что-нибудь этакое новогоднее, чтоб душа моя развернулась.

Проходит игра «Хоровод».

Фрекен Бок (появляясь). Кажется, я вовремя объявилась! Это ты, Леночка? Будем знакомы: я - Фрекен Бок! И зови меня, пожалуйста, домоправительницей. Почему на тебе платье такое? Девочке это не к лицу! Ты сегодня чистила уши? А руки мыла? (Обходит детей.) Какое безобразие! Сплошные неряхи собрались! Я быстренько научу вас наводить лоск и чистоту (Поворачивается к елке.) Фу! Какая ободранная елка, могли бы и получше найти!
Голос елки. На себя бы посмотрела! Мерлин Монро нашлась!
Фрекен Бок (удивленно). Это что за разговорчики? Придется взяться за ваше воспитание немедленно! Для начала я проведу с вами разминку.

Проводит игру «Хлопаем в ладоши».

Заигралась я с вами совсем! Мне же еще срочно нужно сменить стельки в туфлях.
Лена. Стельки? В туфлях? Но для чего? Их же никто не видит?
Фрекен Бок. Много ты понимаешь! Зато мне так комфортнее! И вообще, в человеке все должно быть приятным! И стельки в том числе! Я собраюсь пройти все существующие кастинги и попасть в телепередачу! Любую! Полагаю, мне крупно повезет! (Уходит.)

В это время что-то с грохотом падает.

Карлсон (появляясь). Вот так всегда бывает, когда экономят сахар для варенья! И тормозная жидкость не помогает! (Видит Лену.) Привет! Спокойствие, только спокойствие! Не пугайся! Как звать-то?.. А я - лучший в мире Карлсон! Самый лучший придумщик игр и главный поедатель сладостей! А ты что такая кисло-вареная?
Лена (вздыхает). Родители к морю укатили. А для меня, как-будто я младенец какой-то, няньку пригласили! Вреднющую и злющую! Я, говорит, домоправительница!
Карлсон. Спокойствие, только спокойствие! Угадай, кто лучший в мире укротитель домомучительниц? Твою домомучительницу нужно срочно начать низводить!
Лена. Ты хочешь сказать изводить?
Карлсон (сердито). Если я сказал низводить, значит так и будет. Ты что ли не понимаешь, что это гораздо смешнее!
Лена. Вот здорово! Ты останешься с нами?
Карлсон. Спокойствие, только спокойствие! Само собой! У тебя найдется пожевать что-нибудь вкусненькое, а то я что-то разваливаюсь? (Идет к детям, просит конфетку.) Слушай, а ты сегодня делала зарядку? И я нет! Давай попрыгаем все вместе!

Проходит танцевальная игра.

А давай разгадывать загадки.
Лена. Я так люблю загадки!
Карлсон. Чур, я первый. Дай-ка мне... это... как его... с ножками, а без рук, со спинкой, а без головы.

Лена несет стул. Карлсон садится.

Лена (глядя на сидящего Карлсона). А вот тебе моя загадка. Шесть ног, две спины, одна голова. Что это такое?
Карлсон. Наверное, кошка.
Лена. Слышали, ребята, у кошки шесть ног!
Карлсон. Ну тогда черепаха.
Лена. У черепахи шесть ног?
Карлсон. Не считал, может и больше.
Лена. Ребята, вы отгадали? (Считает ножки стула и Карлсона.) Это Карлсон на стуле.
Карлсон. Очень смешно. Вот мою загадку ты ни за что не отгадаешь! (встав, гордо делает несколько шагов вперед.)
Пушка, конфета,
Сосиска, ракета…
Загадка готова,
Ни бык, ни корова.
Лена. Не знаю! Ребята, а вы знаете? Сдаемся. Скажи всем, что это такое?
Карлсон. Откуда я знаю! Я же сказал, что никто не знает отгадки, поэтому даже я не знаю!
Лена. Где ты ее взял?
Карлсон. Сам придумал и могу еще. Мне иногда кажется, что я поэт.
Лена. А мне сейчас кажется, что ты... Ладно, ничья!
Фрекен Бок (несет тарелку с плюшками). Все еще у елки крутимся? Живенько садимся за уроки!
Карлсон. Какие-такие уроки! На каникулах-то!
Фрекен Бок. Это что еще за явление?!
Лена. Это... мой школьный товарищ.
Фрекен Бок. Вот и садитесь на пару за книги! Не лишним будет. А мне пора выпить чашечку кофе с плюшкой. Детям есть мучное вредно! По крайней мере, до обеда! Шагом марш с моих глаз! (Устраивается за столиком, ставит тарелку с плюшками, говорит по телефону.) Уф, утомилась! Везде очереди! (Карлсон потихоньку забирает плюшки и ест.) Такая конкуренция кругом! (Обнаружив пропажу, сердито.) В этом доме - сплошные беспорядки!
Голос елки. Жадничать меньше надо!
Фрекен Бок. Никто не видел, куда подевались мои плюшки? (Видит Карлсона.) Что-то личность мне твоя знакома!

Карлсон улыбается.

Ты Крюгер?.. Нет?.. Тогда Шрек?

Карлсон торопливо дожевывает плюшку.

А-а-а! Это мой старый знакомый! (Хватает Карлсона за шкирку и уводит в комнату Лены.) И чтоб я вас не слышала! Отдохнуть приличной даме не дают!
Карлсон. Уже вечер начинается. Видишь, звезды выбираются на нас поглазеть! Пошли ко мне на крышу! Твоя домомучительница на редкость утомительная. Идем, придумаем, что с ней сотворить посмешнее.
Лена. На крыше холодно, а звезды и в мое окно заглядывают. Вот бы загадать желание на падающую звезду! Смотри, смотри, звезда упала!
Карлсон. Грохнулась, как миленькая!
Лена. Яркая такая!

Грохот, шум, темнота. В окне видны два силуэта.

Ой! Воры!
Карлсон (зажимая ей рот ладошкой). Тише, похоже это совсем не воры. Ох, кажется разбойники! Ох, хуже, какие-то пришельцы! Прячемся!

Пришельцы, болтая на своем языке, забираются в окно.

Пришелец 1. Прием! Переходим на земной диалект. Сканируем информацию.
Пришелец 2. Маленький провинциальный городок, детский утренник.
Пришелец 1. Цель достигнута. Приступаем к абсорвации.
Пришелец 2. Опасность! Трансформируемся!

Выбегает Фрекен Бок. Пришельцы замирают, изображая мебель.

Фрекен Бок. В этом доме бывает тишина? Понаставили мебель где попало.

Пытается присесть на изображающего стул Пришельца, тот отползает. Фрекен Бок падает.

(Поднимаясь.) Буду требовать тройной оклад за антисанитарные условия. У меня давление поднялось! Безобразие! (Уходит.)

Пришельцы спускаются в зал.

Пришелец 1. Сканирую. Множество ушастиков и курносиков…
Пришелец 2. Чубчиков и косичек…
Пришелец 1. 132 веснушки…
Пришелец 2. Списывает задачи по математике у соседа по парте.
Пришелец 1. Наябедничала маме на брата.
Пришелец 1. Сканируем информацию: дети, Новый год, праздник, играют и танцуют.
Пришелец 2. Переходим на молодежный сленг.
Пришельцы (вместе). Здорово, мальцы. Оторвемся, поколбасимся, подрыгаемся! Айда, выходи, тусовка, в центр. Диджей, врубай музон!

Выводят детей танцевать. После танца дети рассаживаются, Пришельцы натыкаются на елку

Пришелец 1. Сканирую. Высокая, пушистая, зеленая, колючая.
Пришелец 2. Елка!
Пришельцы (вместе). Елка! Приступаем к транзакции захвата.

Пришельцы вытаскивают секатор, пытаются перерезать провода. На елке мигает электрогирлянда.

Голос елки. Помогите, хулиганы зрения лишают!

Выбегают Фрекен Бок, Лена и Карлсон.

Фрекен Бок. Что за безобразие! Кто кричит?

Пришельцы, притаившись под елкой, «превращаются» в зайцев - надевают заячьи уши на ободке.

(Пришельцам-зайчикам.) А вы что здесь делаете? А ну, брысь отсюда! И зачем надо было столько детей приглашать! Теперь их ведь развлекать надо!
Лена. А давайте песенку для елочки споем, а то она совсем заскучала. Елочка, пой с нами!

Музыкальный эффект «Кривая елка». Все герои в ужасе затыкают уши.

Фрекен Бок. Дети! Кто трогал елку! Я вас спрашиваю! Отвечайте!

Дети отвечают.

Лена. Это они!
Карлсон. Пираты!
Фрекен Бок. Вы что? От книг у вас в голове все помутилось? Придумщики! Какие-такие пираты в наше мирное время!
Карлсон. Хоть вы нам и не верите, но это точно они!
Лена. Чую, не зря они к нам пожаловали.
Карлсон (мрачно). Хотят, наверное наши подарочки стибрить!
Фрекен Бок. Да ну вас! Так, ребятки, играем, играем. Ладушки, ладушки...

Карлсон проводит игру «Снеговик». Раздается стук и входит Пришелец 1 в образе почтальона Печкина и втаскивает большую коробку.

Пришелец 1. Получите посылочку.
Лена. Подарок! Мне! Ой, как прикольно!
Фрекен Бок. Что там?
Пришелец 2 (появляясь из коробки). Я кукла говорящая и танцующая! Хотите праздника? (Проводит с детьми игру.)
Лена. Надо Деду Морозу телеграмму ответную отправить, поблагодарить за подарок и пригласить к нам на праздник.
Карлсон. Правильно. Бежим на почту. (Уходит.)

Пришельцы вытаскивают пилу и начинают пилить Елку.

Голос елки. Ой, не могу! Средь бела дня режут.
Фрекен Бок (появляясь). Ах, вот они, негодники! Вы зачем трогаете нашу елку?
Пришельцы. Сканируем. Мягкая, 90-60-90, женщина. Снегурочка! Магнетируем!

Пришельцы гипнотизируют Фрекен Бок, она ойкает, хихикае, и замирает. Пришельцы возвращаются к елке. В зал выбегают Лена и Карлсон, чтобы не привлекать внимания Пришельцев говорят тихо.

Лена. Вот это да! Что они сделали с моей Фрекен Бок.
Карлсон. Несправедливо! Мы так не договаривались! Остаться без елки, праздника и подарков! И кого я теперь буду низводить! Я, как ястреб, буду отстаивать Фрекен Бок! Подавай сигналы SOS Деду Морозу!
Лена. Это очень просто сделать. Ребята, помогайте нам.
Дети (кричат). Дед Мороз!
Дед Мороз (появляясь). Что случилось? 

Слышен ноющий Голос елки.

Кто обидел нашу лесную красавицу, нашу елочку?
Пришельцы. Сканируем: борода, старик, посох, опасность! (Бегают вокруг елки, делают вид, будто получили пинок от елки, падают к ногам Деда Мороза.)
Дед Мороз. Рассказывайте, что натворили здесь?

Расколдовывает Фрекен Бок.


Пришельцы. Нам нужна елка, на нашей планете ни дepeвьeв, ни цветов, ни травы… Мы хотели забрать вашу елку.
Фрекен Бок. Вот что бывает, когда дети растут без должного воспитания. Вот, берите (подает горшок с веткой елки), только поливайте хорошенько, да ласковыми словами называйте.
Пришельцы. Цель ясна. Елочка... Елынька...
Дед Мороз. Оставайтесь на нашем празднике, да посмотрите сколько радости дарит нам наша лесная красавица.
С Новым годом! С Новым годом
Поздравляю всех детей!
Поздравляю всех гостей!
Сколько лиц кругом знакомых,
Сколько здесь друзей моих.
Хорошо мне здесь, как дома,
Среди елочек седых.
Был у вас я год назад,
Снова видеть всех я рад!
С каким нетерпением я ждал этой встречи, мои друзья! Целый год мы с вами не виделись, но не смотря на это, я всю зиму наблюдал за вами... Хотите знать, каким образом? А вот каким. Разрисовываю стекла окон разными узорами и смотрю, кто чем занимается, как ведет себя дома. Ну-ка, ребятишки, отвечайте, вы хорошо себя вели? Тогда все получите от меня подарки, и сегодня угощу, и в Новогоднюю ночь положу под елочку.
Герои представления. А нам?
Дед Мороз. И вы получите. А может, и чье-то заветное желание исполню.
Лена. Дедушка! А где же Снегурочка?
Пришельцы. Снегурочка...
Дед Мороз. Ох, старый совсем стал, склероз замучил. Давайте позовем ее, ребята!

Дети зовут.

Снегурочка (появляясь). Здравствуйте!
Всякое в жизни случается,
Счастье бывает, бывает беда...
Все хорошо, что хорошим кончается.
Надо в хорошее верить всегда!
Наша елка так богата,
Так нарядна и стройна
Только вот что жаль, ребята,
Без огней стоит она.
Милый Дедушка, скорей
Зажги елку для гостей!
Дед Мороз. Ну-ка, елка, не скупись,
Огоньками засветись,
По команде «Раз, два, три» -
Елка, елочка, гори!

Дети повторяют слова, огни на елке загораются.

Снегурочка. Елка светится, искрится,
Будем, дети, веселиться!
Вокруг елочки пойдем
И про елочку споем.

Хоровод «В лесу родилась елочка».

Дед Мороз. Что же, внучка, славно повеселились мы с тобой тут, пора и честь знать.
Снегурочка. Дедушка, опять ты забыл самое главное!
Дед Мороз. Ты права, Снегурочка. Как же это я так?! Ведь обещал же.
Фрекен Бок. Начнем со старших. И к тому же джентльмены уступают даме.
Дед Мороз. Хорошо, хорошо. Знаю, звездой экрана мечтаешь стать. Номер телефончика-то скажи.
Фрекен Бок. Три-два-два, два-два-три…

Дед Мороз взмахивает посохом, раздается телефонный звонок.

(Говорит по телефону.) Кто это? Меня? Приглашаете? Как хорошего импресарио и продюсера в одном лице? Подготовить номер в шоу «Минута славы»? Вы знаете, я ведь и сама неплохо пою. У меня прекрасное контральто. Подтанцовка будет всенепременно. (Кладет трубку.) Где мне срочно найти таланты? (Грозно Пришельцам.) Ты что-нибудь умеешь? А ты? Я спасена! Будет «Трио интершенел» под моим чутким руководством. На сцену!

Фрекен Бок и пришельцы исполняют номер.

Дед Мороз. А теперь ваша очередь, инопланетные гости.
Пришельцы. Наш звездолет разбился вдребезги, когда мы приземлились на вашей планете. А нам хочется быстрее увезти ваш подарок домой. Эта елочка как раз успеет до Нового года вырасти, у нас все так быстро растет.
Карлсон. А мы хотим подарки! Конфетки и шоколадки!
Лена. И все дети тоже любят сладости.
Дед Мороз. Будет исполнено! Раз, два, три, звездолет сюда лети!

На сцену приземляется звездолет, Пришельцы подбегают к нему, вытаскивают подарки, отдают Снегурочке.

Все (произнося по две строчки). Нам хочется от всей души
Поздравить вас сегодня
С прекрасным, светлым, молодым,
Счастливым Новым годом!
Хотим пожелать вам удачи во всем,
Чтоб в сказку вы верили ночью и днем.
И чтоб веселилась вся ваша семья,
Чтоб к вам в Новый год заходили друзья.
Подарков побольше, счастливого смеха,
Во всех начинаниях только успеха!
Вот настал момент прощанья,
Будет краткой наша речь.
Говорим вам «До свиданья!»
До счастливых новых встреч!

----------

anna.kiseleva.81 (30.10.2016), svetlanaschot (21.11.2016), ЛанаНа1 (27.01.2019)

----------


## наталья2506

есть и видео этого спектакля. Будет, нужно -обращайтесь.

----------


## Torpedon

*2017*

----------

Crystal (06.01.2017), laluz07 (29.11.2017), Mandarinka-79 (07.03.2017)

----------


## ЛанаНа1

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане.
Прошу у вас помощи в написании Новогоднего сценария.
Нужно будет,чтобы дети 4класса провели развлекательную игровую программу на 40 минус с детьми 1 класса.
при этом учесть,что героями хотят быть почти все 26 человек 4 класса.
Я понимаю, что это нереально, но хотя бы 10 ролей нужно обязательно.
+ 3-4 игры с детьми 1 класса + хоровод (танец) и т.д.

Вот и ломаю голову, как бы все это объединить интересным сюжетом.

Может у Вас есть что-то подобное?
Или подскажите, пожалуйста, какие-то интересные идеи.

Желательны герои : Дед мороз, Снегурочка, Зима, Снежинки, Белоснежка, Золушка.
И отрицательная команда: Баба Яга,Кощей, Леший...
Можно добавить голос елки, которая вредничает и не хочет зажигать фонарики.

Буду очень благодарна за любую помощь!

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте Лана)на форуме в новогодних темах не мало сценариев,подберите для себя..что делать с большим количеством детей?это масовка..перед выходом д.м. можно танец снежинок..на начало представления 2 елочки могут петь или станцевать,если в лесу,то можно и танец бабок ежек,а потом останется одна главная..любые зверьки..каждый может быть во 2х ролях..

----------

